
Over 30? You’re Too Old for Tech Jobs in China - jklp
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-05-02/china-s-tech-industry-wants-youth-not-experience
======
DrScump
Link is a forwarding link to:

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-05-02/china-
s-t...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-05-02/china-s-tech-
industry-wants-youth-not-experience)

~~~
dang
Thanks! Changed from
[http://api.digg.com/api/v5/redirect?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.bl...](http://api.digg.com/api/v5/redirect?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.bloomberg.com%2Fnews%2Ffeatures%2F2018-05-02%2Fchina-
s-tech-industry-wants-youth-not-
experience&position=6&content_id=2I66taD&source=homepage.top_stories).

